# Gilde sucht Members



## Tamauka (9. November 2006)

Die Gilde Protector of Allianz sucht noch mitglieder ,der Spaß steht bei uns im vordergrund es gibt nur ein muß und das ist spaß haben am spiel(und den niedrigeren lvl zu helfen ) wir sind inmoment 16 members ein Teamspeak ist vorhanden.Unswer motto ist Einer für alle alle für einen solltes du intresse haben bei uns mit zu machen dan komme zu uns wirst viel spaß haben . Sollte ich nicht on sein dan schreibe mir bitte ich werde mich dan bei dir melden.


----------



## Rascal (9. November 2006)

Vielleicht solltest du noch schreiben auf welchem Realm ihr seid?


----------

